# Hellich Clocks



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I just wonder if any members have any info on Hellich clocks. I know they are German and I have purchased one under a dome. It has quite a complex cog-wheel system visible from the side and it is powered by a single D-sized battery. Above the battery "compartment" is a large coil, not far smaller than the battery itself, and beneath the clock is a rotating sort of pendulum with adjusting screws around it, presumably to make minor time adjustments.

I reckon the clock is 1970s but I am wondering if Hellich has a long pedigree as a clock manufacturing company. I would appreciate some info about this company.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

WWW.hettich.com/UK_EN/company/company-history.html


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Just noticed you were searching for hellich not hettich.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just looked through my Horolovar Repair Guide for anniversary clocks but not there. Could you shew a piccie please AW ?

Mike


----------

